# EVANS/Cyclemotor is there anyone else here that likes em or knows where to get parts?



## bike (Mar 6, 2014)

Please email me at xhtc@yahoo.com
Thanks!


----------



## bike (Dec 21, 2014)

NEED Original condition MOTOR MOUNTS $$/TRADE


----------



## bike (Jan 17, 2015)

Someone must play with these- would like to hear from you!
xhtc@yahoo.com


----------



## bike (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks John!
one of those many year projects I would like to finish!


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Jun 1, 2016)

ive sent you a email ,I could use some help with how to dismantle
 mine thanks


----------

